# One of the best things we've done...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

was put large rocks around the goat barn!

We had cement stairs and some foundation rocks we found when we were cleaning up a mound of junk on our property <house burned down and they bulldozed it and covered it with dirt! It was a JOB cleaning all that up>. 
Anyway we never did anything with them because they were too big and heavy to haul off.
Hubby got the idea to break them into pieces and dig a trench and put them all around the barn.

It was a GREAT idea! The goats LOVE them, and it helps keep them out of the mud, especially the past few weeks with the rain and when the snow melts.

Of course they walk on the rocks....and make me walk on the mud :laugh: And they will purposely stop next to me on the rocks so that I can't climb on them, then they give me that 'what?' look....silly girls!

Anyway, if anyone is interested I can get pics to share. Also if anyone has anything like this and you want to share your setup/pics that would be great!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Pics are always good!  We had a contractor that has let us have a few sets of concrete steps that he tore out of some of his jobs, and we piled them and made a 'concrete mountain' for the goats to use. Have also gotten some large rocks out of the field and put them in the goat pen to jump on. The other thing we use is stumps. We live near a log yard, and have gotten several 'ends' of logs that are too big or knotty to use for anything else. The goats love them, and they make nice stools for us to use!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

OOPS! posed 2 x. :wink:


----------

